# Idyll Hat and Cowl knit pattern



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thought this was a bit different, that others might enjoy this pattern

Idyll Hat and Cowl knit pattern

http://www.universalyarn.com/patterns/952.pdf


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

I like it! Thank you for the link.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lovely &#128158;


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweet, it's different and I love the color they used.


----------



## Fij from VH (Dec 28, 2013)

Great design, thank you for the link


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Very nice. Would make a lovely gift. Thank you for the link.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Great set! Many thanks for the link!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty set, thanks for sharing Barbara.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Very pretty set, thanks for sharing Barbara.


ditto :thumbup:


----------



## grandmasbudy (May 18, 2014)

Oh my, beautiful. Thank you


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks. I like that.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link,very pretty pattern.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

you are all very welcome, happy knitting and enjoy the pattern.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Just lovely! Thank you.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Love it, thank you for the link.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Will definitely check this one out. Thank you.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Gorgeous. Thanks for the pattern link.


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

thats lovely thank you for the link


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I particularly like the cowl.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your very welcome, enjoy the pattern.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi!
Thanks for posting this. I loved the pattern. I think that I would like to use this pattern to make a scarf for Mama and maybe one for me. I would use the cowl directions and tweak them for the scarf.


----------

